# Chihuahua insurance



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a good dog insurance,in the UK mine has gone up to £198.80 .Have you had a good service with the one you have????


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Elmo's insured through the vets. My friend has a westie insured through petpaln and she's not happy at how high its gone, she said that tesco's in cheaper. Maybe try compare the market.com or something similar.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

yep i cancelled pet plan i now just put money into a piggy bank for vet care , ny vet charges 15.00 just to fill in the insurence claim form !!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> yep i cancelled pet plan i now just put money into a piggy bank for vet care , ny vet charges 15.00 just to fill in the insurence claim form !!!


God that's robbery my vet charges £4.50.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

it is robbery isent it that is my gripe with pet insurance


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I have my two insured with Allianz - it's 18euro a month each, it doesn't cover vaccinations, neutering etc - but does cover illnesses, accidents etc.

Our last dog was not insured, he lived to age 12- we spent a fortune on vets bills with him - he had many conditions - epilepsy from when we got him, heart problems from age 8 and he tore his cruciate ligaments twice needing surgery at about 600 each time. He had a heart attack 3 or 4 weeks before he died, in that 3 or 4 weeks alone our vet bill was over 1,000 euro. Over the years we spent many thousands on his health care - so paying 18 euro a month for each of the dogs is worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I chose Tesco. After Benny getting liver disease and it costing well over two thousand pounds in two weeks I never want to risk it again. I've never been so stressed in all my life.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I chose Tesco. After Benny getting liver disease and it costing well over two thousand pounds in two weeks I never want to risk it again. I've never been so stressed in all my life.


Looked at Tesco's reviews,think i will go with Argos at £8.66 a month cheapest so far with good reviews.My one that i had for last year £17.88 per month (I don't think so )


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I looked at Petplan and buddies and for gold it was around £31 per month or budget at atround £17 per month.

Why is dog insurance so expensive. My old horse is insured for £85 per year and my young horse £300 per year.

So at the minimum £17 per month your talking £204 per year.. Jaw dropping fees....

Think I too will look into Tesco's.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm paying over £17 per month,it's all gone up according to the insurers as vets fees have gone up.Have a look at ARGOS as well !


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

michele said:


> Looked at Tesco's reviews,think i will go with Argos at £8.66 a month cheapest so far with good reviews.My one that i had for last year £17.88 per month (I don't think so )


I've just checked out the argos insurance and for Elmo its coming up as £10.55 for silver..... £13.80 for gold and £18.02 for platinum.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

If you are considering pet insurance, I'd say check that you have an "insured for life" policy. This means that if your dog develops a chronic condition like heart disease (and it's not now uncommon with Chihuahuas) diabetes, skin issues, Kidney/liver disease etc, the insurer will pay out year after year within the vet fee limits.

If an insurance is invitingly cheap, chances are it only pays out for the first year for long term problems...then you are on your own to pay for that condition the next year!!!

So cheap doesn't always equate a bargain. Just something to keep in mind!
If in doubt, ring up and ask before you change insurers or start insurance 

x


Edited to add: just had a quick a look at the Argos insurance, that says something like it only covers for 12 months after ilness/accident. That's why it is cheaper.

Also keep in mind, once a pet has been diagnosed with a health condition, if you change insurers, they wont cover you for it.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks fo rthat tip, well worth knowing, i am waiting to hear from NFU who I insure my horses with, Tesco's and now gonna look at what Argos quote. I never even knew Argos did pet insurance.

I just can't afford Petplan, but then at the end of the day what is Jake worth to me? Every penny I have is the answer so I am gonna find the best Insurance broker I can find.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Deme said:


> Thanks fo rthat tip, well worth knowing, i am waiting to hear from NFU who I insure my horses with, Tesco's and now gonna look at what Argos quote. I never even knew Argos did pet insurance.
> 
> I just can't afford Petplan, but then at the end of the day what is Jake worth to me? Every penny I have is the answer so I am gonna find the best Insurance broker I can find.


Yes, have agood look around and then make your decision 

Some owners feel a yearly cover is ok and take a chance on that, like a lot of things it's a gamble but it might pay off! But if it doesn't!

I too think PetPlan is expensive, but as I have said, when it comes to insurance, you get what you pay for.

Good luck and let us know what you find out 

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

When I sell a puppy, I use the petplan breeders insurance, you are covered from the minute you leave my house. If you don't get insurance from the breeder, which actually costs them nothing, and get it from the vet at the 1st check up, I am no certain but you are immediately covered (which I think is terrible)

I do always say to new owners, shop around - look on the internet but make sure everything is covered.

TBH I don't have insurance on mine (it would cost a ridiculous amount) but when I sell a puppy, the money goes into "their" bank account which is then in turn used for vet bills, vaccinations etc.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

o.0 Pet insurance might be something I should be thinking about for my chis. Which insurance do you guys recommend?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Waiushaoting said:


> o.0 Pet insurance might be something I should be thinking about for my chis. Which insurance do you guys recommend?


Definitely PetPlan, expensive, but your dog is covered for life time conditions.
Many cheaper insurers stop paying out after a year if your dog has a chronic condition.
Other members are searching for good deals, so keep an eye on this thread! I am, just in case 

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

yes you have to make sure the cheaper ones will continue to pay out - but it is like all insurances, a competative market.

Morethan, Lloyds TSB, M&S, Tesco - there are LOADS out there.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im too lazy to shop round so just went for Tesco's! But my cats dont have insurance just their own bank account that I pay into.There comes a point when you cant afford to pay, 9 cats is toooooo much!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Definitely PetPlan, expensive, but your dog is covered for life time conditions.
> Many cheaper insurers stop paying out after a year if your dog has a chronic condition.
> Other members are searching for good deals, so keep an eye on this thread! I am, just in case
> 
> x


oh ok thanks for the info. I will look into it.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

catz4m8z said:


> Im too lazy to shop round so just went for Tesco's! But my cats dont have insurance just their own bank account that I pay into.There comes a point when you cant afford to pay, 9 cats is toooooo much!


ha ha....you know how I feel with 14 chihuahuas!! LOL


----------

